

Social Travel: InBed.me, An Airbnb For Hostels, Picks Up A $1.2M Seed Round - torrenegra
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/15/social-travel-inbed-me-an-airbnb-for-hostel-hoppers-picks-up-a-1-2m-seed-round/

======
camilogomez
The concept of inBed.me is really powerfull. When you stay at a hostel the
experience of meeting new people is of great value and that is what InBed.me
is bringing to the travel scene

------
sweetcarolinepb
A refreshing and needed addition to hostel booking in travel. Excited to see
what this company will bring to the industry and to travelers globally.

------
letmego
The look <who's going to be there> feature is very helpful to decide where to
stay ! So simple and clever !

------
amauryprieto
I love the idea, I can see myself in Brazil for the world cup :)

------
sergiorebelo
I'm sure they will rock. The concept is really fresh!

------
motoford
I like the idea, I hope the name is a "working title"

------
sweetcarolinepb
so exciting, amazing team and a great idea!

